# 192.168.1.1



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I have an Asus tablet and have not problem getting into

http://192.168.1.1

using Google and typing that address in the address bar.

I have another (cheap) Elocity and when I try the same thing, I cannot get into the http://192,168.1.1.
I just get taken to a google page with all info site for 192.168.1.1.

Does anyone know how I can get into 192.168.1.1 using this Elocity?

Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I moved your thread, as I think the Elocity runs Android and is not an Apple product.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

alicez said:


> I have an Asus tablet and have not problem getting into
> 
> http://192.168.1.1
> 
> ...


Where, exactly, are you trying to go? Since that IP address is in a reserved range, it does not lead to any site on the internet. It could be your router, modem, or other network device.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Elvandil said:


> Where, exactly, are you trying to go? Since that IP address is in a reserved range, it does not lead to any site on the internet. It could be your router, modem, or other network device.


I have typed it in on my Asus (Google) and it takes me the an screen/site that shows the information of my Asus,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you saying that the Asus happens to have IP 192.168.1.1? And that is a special way to access settings or status or whatever of it? If so ...

Are both tablets on the same network when you try to access the Asus from the Elocity? Does the Asus permit such remote access?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you trying to access your router? Is your router as Asus?

Try typing http://192.168.1.1 into the address bar of the browser on the tablet, be sure you are typing it into the address bar and not a search box as well.

Or try using a different browser, you can install Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox for Android and try those.


----------

